
Dutch House of Representatives passes dragnet surveillance bill - skrebbel
https://bof.nl/2017/02/16/dutch-house-of-representatives-passes-dragnet-surveillance-bill/
======
Ruud-v-A
For the Dutch people here considering what to vote in the March elections, I
made an overview of statements of the parties on privacy and internet freedom:
[https://goo.gl/roiqVJ](https://goo.gl/roiqVJ)

~~~
mvdwoord
Out of curiosity, has anybody ever made a tool which compares past voting
behaviour in stead of comparisons with political parties campaign programs? I
found some minor discrepancies between campaign programs and actual voting
behaviour in the past.. ;)

~~~
gpvos
In previous years, the people who brought you the Stemwijzer also made the
Stemmentracker, which does that. But this year,
[https://www.stemmentracker.nl/](https://www.stemmentracker.nl/) just
redirects to the Stemwijzer.

I found [https://www.partijgedrag.nl/](https://www.partijgedrag.nl/) using a
Google search, didn't look at it much yet.

~~~
gpvos
Someone I know told me that the Stemmentracker is offline due to legal
problems with their cookies. Weird.

------
Aeolun
What is happening there while I'm away?! It seems to get crazier and crazier
with every message I hear.

I mean, not US level crazy, but the country I used as an example of how it
should be done is gone.

~~~
diamondo25
Then you should also know that nobody ever trusted the politics since 2000. We
should've expected this to happen, to be honest. Looks like we are still okay
with their way of representing us.

~~~
tluyben2
NL (I am Dutch, not living in NL) is and has been doing very well; I am, from
a distance, unsure what people are nagging about. Chances are any change will
be for the worse. Luckily we are very bad at change but I do see too much of
it (in the press) and none of that makes me proud...

------
nonsince
Oh for crying out loud, I just moved here from the UK in part because the
government there kept pulling shit like this

~~~
abandonliberty
This is emergent behavior from modern society's organizational & governing
structures. Selective pressures reward these actions. Expect it to happen
everywhere unless we implement some fundamental changes or new technologies to
alter the risk/reward profile.

I have to recommend CGP Grey's rules for rulers, along with the death &
dynasties followup.

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rStL7niR7gs](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rStL7niR7gs)

------
tijs14tijs
Is there any action we can take against this bill? (I live in the NL)

~~~
radicalbyte
The local news sites seem obsessed with American politics at the moment, so I
assume that everyone is too distracted to notice the power grab.

~~~
NietTim
How convenient

------
Vinnl
It's kind of odd that there's no Dutch version of this article (yet)... That
said, I'm glad they're standing up for us.

~~~
Rubu
There is:

[https://bof.nl/2017/02/14/kamer-kiest-voor-sleepnet-
grootsch...](https://bof.nl/2017/02/14/kamer-kiest-voor-sleepnet-grootschalig-
tappen-wordt-straks-mogelijk/)

~~~
Vinnl
Hmm OK, then it's odd that I couldn't find it, but I guess I'm overestimating
by browsing-fu :P

Thanks!

------
sgift
As far as I understand Wikipedia there is no court comparable to the German
Federal Constitutional Court, which could block such a law if it violated the
Dutch constitution. Is that correct?

~~~
pjc50
The ECJ is the highest relevant court here; there have been rulings that some
kinds of mass surveillance breach human rights, most recently
[http://hudoc.echr.coe.int/eng?i=001-160020](http://hudoc.echr.coe.int/eng?i=001-160020)

(ECHR has much the same role of power limitation in Europe as constitutional
law. Germany has additional protections because of its history.)

~~~
rayiner
It's _mind boggling_ to me that people in the Netherlands would decide to let
some court in Luxembourg overturn its domestic laws.

------
libdong
> The new law will significantly broaden the agencies’ powers to include bulk
> data collection.

It's not clear to me what they actually are given power to do. Are they given
free rein to collect anything they can get their hands on? Anything that
crosses the national border? Are they allowed to spy on for example a whole
city to find the communications of a suspect?

------
mattlondon
Time to start investing in dutch VPN providers? Boom in sales in 3,2,1... ?

~~~
mysticmarvel
More like time to ditch the Dutch endpoints. See how PIA reacted to similar
legislation in the UK:
[https://www.privateinternetaccess.com/blog/2016/12/private-i...](https://www.privateinternetaccess.com/blog/2016/12/private-
internet-access-vpn-response-investigatory-powers-act/)

Pretty soon we'll need endpoints on the ISS.

~~~
gjjrfcbugxbhf
Iceland? Didn't the pirate party do pretty well there?

